# The last effort/need help now



## sfoster (Sep 7, 2010)

My wife and I have been married for 6 years, she is 36 and I am 42, with 3 children. One in college, one in middle school, and one in kindergarten. We have had some rough times early in our marriage, but are out of them now. Now we just do not have sex and I do not get it. I do not think she is having an affair, just she is not interested. I just do not understand, my first wife and I were having sex even after we divorced. 

My friends tell me to get a friend with benefits, but that can lead to big problems. Others say to just divorce her and move on. I look the same as when we got married, she is the one that has put on weight. That does not bother me. Why cant she act like when we were dating, fun, adventurous, exciting. Now nothing. 

Can someone please help this dying relationship?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Research "low libido" as pertains to women. It's quite common and there are a variety of causes and possible treatment options. I'm dealing with it in my marriage and many others are, here, too. In most cases, I think, it's just another medical thing couples have to deal with. Next year, it could be your sex drive that's in the dumps. It is confusing and hurtful but in all likelihood, it's just a medical thing and beyond your wife's control. I expect she doesn't like feeling that way and probably misses sex, too.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

*A book for both of you*

I empathize and sympathize 100%, my wife and companion for 25+ years is no longer interested. I am very close to starting divorce proceedings.

You and your wife might be able to find a solution by reading Michelle Davis Wiener's "The Sex Starved Marriage", I think you would see yourselves in its pages.

Regrettably my wife stopped around p. 30., one of all too many reasons I spoke to a lawyer/mediator last week.

Hope you both read it and it helps.


----------

